# Χωρίς μπογιά δεν βάφονται αβγά = No pain, no gain



## nickel (Oct 21, 2009)

Χωρίς μπογιά δεν βάφονται αβγά

Η έκφραση προέρχεται από δηλώσεις του Θανάση Βαλτινού και ο εξωραϊσμός της αφορούσε τη μετάφραση ελληνικών βιβλίων. Συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με το δημοσίευμα της Ελευθεροτυπίας, είπε: «"Χωρίς μπογιά δεν βάφονται αβγά", για να μην πω τίποτα άλλο», θέλοντας να τονίσει «ότι χωρίς γενναία υποστήριξη από το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού δεν αντιμετωπίζεται το πρόβλημα των μεταφράσεων βιβλίων».

Η γνωστή παροιμία που «λογόκρινε» και που σκέφτηκα ότι θα μπορούσα να παραλείψω κι εγώ από τον τίτλο (άλλωστε, τα γουγκλοψαχτήρια ψάχνουν και στα ενδότερα) είναι «*με πορδές δεν βάφονται αβγά*» (που δεν υπάρχει σε ελληνοαγγλικά λεξικά).

Για μεταφράσματα προτείνω:
*No pain, no gain.
You can't make an omelette without breaking eggs.* (όχι ακριβώς το ίδιο)


----------



## crystal (Oct 21, 2009)

Και αντίστοιχο ελληνικό το «αν δεν βρέξεις κώλο, ψάρι δεν τρως».


----------



## sarant (Oct 21, 2009)

Με όλο το σεβασμό, νομίζω ότι είναι λάθος η απόδοση no pain, no gain και η "αν δεν βρέξεις κώλο". Υπάρχει μια διαφορά. Όταν λέμε "δεν βάφονται τ' αυγά με τις πορδές" εννοούμε ότι δεν μπορεί να γίνει μια σοβαρή δουλειά χωρίς επαρκή μέσα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτός που την επιχειρεί δεν είναι εργατικός. Μπορεί να είναι. Ο Βαλτινός άλλωστε, αυτό λέει: χωρίς επαρκή χρηματοδότηση, όσο καλή θέληση και εργατικότητα κι αν έχεις, δεν θα δεις αποτέλεσμα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2009)

Γράφτηκε βιαστικά, με το μυαλό κολλημένο στο «Τα καλά κόποις κτώνται» σαν παραπλήσιο. Βεβαίως, και τα κακά όπως και τα καλά κόποις κτώνται, απαιτούνται ωστόσο και οι πορδές.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2009)

Μια μετάφραση που θα ταίριαζε σε περιπτώσεις που έχουμε να κάνουμε με επενδύσεις:

*put your money where your mouth is*
informal
used for saying that someone should do something, especially spend money, to show that they mean what they say instead of just talking about it
_The company claims to care about the environment, but it should put its money where its mouth is._
[Macmillan]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2009)

*put your money where your mouth is*
Κάτι έχουμε συζητήσει σχετικά εδώ. :)


----------

